# rudge whitworth - help needed to date the frame.



## v3rona (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello, 
I am new here and I have absolutely no clue about the bikes, but my partner has this old frame of " rudge whitworth" and code on it is " A T93718" but I am not sure if it's T there for sure. 
So, if any of you lovely people could help me it be great. I searched internet with no luck.  
I added pic of this code. 
Thank you very much for any help

B. 


















2


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 9, 2019)

First of all, let me welcome you to the Cabe. I wish I could be more help, but wanted to let you know that I am sure someone on the site will be able to help you. There is a tremendous amount of knowledge here from members that live and breathe bicycles. If you could post multiple, detailed photos, I know that will help in identification. Kevin.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 9, 2019)

you can get dating information from the SA hub, but we can narrow down the decade if you show us more, especially the shift lever.
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/frame-number-bicycle-dating-guide/
Raleigh took over Rudge Whitworth in 1943


----------



## dweenk (Apr 10, 2019)

Is that a single speed? It would be a great help to have photos of the front, rear, and drive side of the bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2019)

I don't think that's a "T", looks more like another "1" to me.
As @dweenk said some more photos would be a great help. 
As @bulldog1935 also said, a Sturmey Archer 3-speed is also a very helpful item for dating purposes.
A headbadge shot will also help initially re. being pre, or post, Raleigh's takeover.
Love to see more of the machine.
Welcome to the Cabe!


----------

